# Solved: DOS program - very slow to start, then OK



## IvyTech (Feb 17, 2014)

An older post asked this question and I just found the answer. User Silversmith noticed a flash of a program name at the beginning of the delay. Editing your autoexec.nt and removing unused programs will help. they can timeout or be slow to realize components are missing. If you are not sure what to rem out, rem out the echo off, and you will be able to see where it pauses. Note: the line after the line that appears on the pause is the culprit.


----------

